# Two new slingshots for Outlaw



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everybody this is a short topic about my two new slingshots I want to share with you. One homemade and one made by Dan Ford from DragonFly Slingshots.

The DragonFly Slingshot is the Darter (Formely called Soldiers Side Arm) and is made with aprox 6mm alluminium core, beautiful olive green spacers I think its GOP if I remember well what Dan told me and Nylon Tufnol facings. This think is build like a tank. I love it very much so beautiful made Dan Ford is a great craftsman.

If you want to order a slingshot from him wich I can recommend because he makes beautiful slingshots and its a very nice guy to deal with you better contacts him with phone because e-mails he don't read. LOL

The homemade is an SPS copy (from Performance Catapults) wich I started long ago and didn't finish because I was not happy with the result, I removed a liitle bit to much material of with my beltsander (new belts go verry fast). I put the thing away and find it a whil back and thoucht it looks not so bad so I did a little work on it and it shoots great. Its made of linen OD micarta with 3mm alluminium core and black spacers.

Sorry for the bad photo's I have not much time at the moment. This two slingshots go with me on a short holliday trip to Belgium Ardennes I hope I can shoot there in the nice nature and woods they have there and I hope on the camping where I stay.

These two slingshots are my first adventure with tubes.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shooters


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Dang. That last picture is beautiful.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Outlaw, nice slingshots. You did a great job on that SPS-wannabe.

Darren


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Both look great!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Mister Magpie said:


> Outlaw, nice slingshots. You did a great job on that SPS-wannabe.
> 
> Darren


Thanks I had to be inventive if you cant and whant to pay the extrodanairy $300 for a real SPS. If I have time I make another one, better I hope. I hope I can buy a real performance in future if he offers them for a normal price.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Outlaw said:


> Mister Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > Outlaw, nice slingshots. You did a great job on that SPS-wannabe.
> ...


Performance Catapults had an exclusive price tag since it started.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man! Both are just spectacular!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice work !


----------

